# Programm zur Lagerverwaltung (Hochregallager)



## maxi (13 Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 
ich bin am Überlgen über ein einfaches aber sehr gut zu bediennden Lagerverwaltungsprogramm (Hochregallager) mit SQL Datenbank und SAP anbindung. 

Das ganze dann auf eine S7 oder gleich auf eine Siemens Soft SPS über Paneel oder Rechner.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen und kann mir ein paar Tips geben oder weiss wo man ein Grundprogramm hierfür bekommen kann?


----------



## peter(R) (14 Dezember 2009)

Is aber ein bishen arg knapp mit den Infos.
1, 2, 3 oder 4 Dimensionen ??? Ungefähre maximale Größe und ähnliches wären recht hilfreich um helfen zu können.
Auf jeden Fall hast Du Dir da was größeres vorgenommen.

peter(R)


----------



## bike (14 Dezember 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin am Überlgen über ein einfaches aber sehr gut zu bediennden Lagerverwaltungsprogramm (Hochregallager) mit SQL Datenbank und SAP anbindung.
> 
> Das ganze dann auf eine S7 oder gleich auf eine Siemens Soft SPS über Paneel oder Rechner.
> ...




Also SAP Anbindung ist nicht so trivial.

Dazu brauchst du in jedem Fall einen Rechner der in Hochsprache programmiert werden kann.
Also ein universelles Programm zu erstellen ist nach meiner Erfahrung nicht möglich, da jeder Kunde und jedes SAP was anderes will.

Bei dem Pflichtenheft erstellen, wünsche ich dir viel Erfolg

bike


----------



## peter(R) (14 Dezember 2009)

ja so kenne ich das auch SAP ist ein Standard Programm mit unzählig vielen Standards (jede verkaufte Lizenz ist ihr eigener Standard)

peter(R)


----------



## peter(R) (15 Dezember 2009)

Beispiel für holen aus dem Lager

  Lade Ziel in die SPS (Zeile des Lagers, Tiefe in der Zeile, Höhe in der Zeile, Linke oder rechte Seite, ablegen oder holen).
  Entriegle Unterwagen
  Fahre zur Zeile
  Verriegle Unterwagen
  Entriegle Oberwagen
  Fahre mit Oberwagen die Tiefe an, gleichzeitig hebe Oberwagen auf Höhe
  Drehe Gabel links oder rechts 
  Fahre Gabel ein
  Hebe Gabel an
  Ziehe Gabel ein
  Drehe Gabel in Mittelposition
  Fahre Oberwagen zurück auf Unterwagen, gleichzeitig senke Oberwagen ab
  Verriegle Oberwagen
  Entriegle Unterwagen
  Fahre Unterwagen zurück
  Lege Palette ab
  Fahre in Grundposition

  Also alles nur ne primitive Schrittkette. Funktioniert von mir seit Jahren in USA. 
  Zielpositionen können zB. Per PC verwaltet und übergeben werden.
  Da gibt’s dann noch 
  ne 2. Kette „Bringen ins Lager“
  ne 3. Kette „Hole aus Lagerposition x und bringe in Lagerposition y“


Hängt im Detail natürlich sehr von der genauen Ausführung des Lagers ab.



   peter(R)


----------



## rudl (26 Januar 2010)

Wir setzen SQL4Automation ein. Damit hat man direkten zugriff auf die SQL Datenbanken, ohne OPC Server. Die Library für Siemens ist jedoch erst Anfangs März verfügbar. CoDeSys SPSen, Kuka Stäubli und Bosch Rexroth Roboter werden schon unterstützt. In dringenden Fällen kann ich dir auch helfen, die Siemens Anbindung selber zu programmieren.


----------



## Proxy (26 Januar 2010)

Wie teuer ist den diese software? Das ist nämlich nicht wirklich ersichtlicht oder ich bin blind. Sieht interessant aus


----------



## rudl (27 Januar 2010)

Der Connector kann gratis heruntergeladen und getestet werden. Nach zwei Stunden schliesst er selbst und muss wieder neu gestartet werden. Eine Lizenz kann per Mail gelöst werden. Die erste Lizenz kostet € 1610.-, jede weitere € 650.-. Die Libraries für die SPSen und Roboter sind kostenfrei.


----------



## Waelder (27 Januar 2010)

Versteh ich das richtig? du brauchst immer einen PC um via SPS mit dem SQL zu kommunizieren ? Oder grob gesagt den connector musst du auf den PC mit dem SQL legen oder ?

Gruss Wälder


----------



## rudl (27 Januar 2010)

Also der Connector läuft auf Win XP. Ob sich der Connector auf demselben PC wie die Datenbank befindet oder nicht ist egal. Er muss sich einfach im selben Netzwerk wie die Datenbank befinden. Wir haben es auch schon so gelöst, dass sich der Connector auf einem PC befindet, der mit zwei Netzwerkkarten bestückt ist. Die eine ist mit dem Firmennetzwerk, die andere mit dem Maschinennetzwerk verbunden. Beide Netzwerke können somit verschiedene IP-Ranges haben und sind physikalisch nicht miteinander verbunden. Trotzdem ist eine Abfrage von einer SPS im Maschinennetzwerk auf eine Firmendatenbank möglich. Ein Connector, der platformunabhängig ist, oder zumindest auf Linux läuft, ist in Planung.


----------



## Proxy (27 Januar 2010)

Da hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen.

1)Habt ihr es schon mal mit Windows Server 2008 getestet, da hier meist SQL Datenbanken laufen oder eben auf Linux.
2)Wieviele SPS kann ich anschließen pro Connector? Unbegrenz also richtet sich die Lizenz nach der SQL Datenbank?
3)Wie sieht es mit Fehlermeldungen aus wenn dieser Connector anstürzt bzw. wie bekommt das meine SPS mit auser das sie keine Daten empfängt/senden kann wobei senden nicht auffällt.
4)Was für SQL Datenbanken könnten angesprochen werden? Alle? Oder könnte man auch Access ansprechen bzw. ist das in Planung.

Würde persönlich auf die S7 anbindung warten die ihr ja angekündigt habt um es zu testen. Hätte da nämlich ein projekt wo es nützlich wäre ohne den umweg OPC


----------



## rudl (27 Januar 2010)

1) Der Connector wurde noch nie auf Windows Server 2008 getestet, wird aber funktionieren, da er in vb geschrieben wurde. Auf Linux wirds nicht funktionieren, wir sind jedoch daran den Connector so umzuschreiben, dass er auch auf Linux läuft.
2) Der Connector besitzt 10 Ports. Über diese 10 Ports kann man 10 SPSen mit bis zu 10 Datenbanken verbinden. Diese können parallel auf die DBen zugreifen. Theoretisch könnte man sogar mit mehreren SPSen auf einem Port kommunizieren. Während die eine kommuniziert, müssten die anderen warten. Eine Lizenz kauft man für einen Connector.
3) Bei einer Abfrage, werden zu erst zwei real-Variablen als Antwort gesendet. Diese kommunizieren wieviele Rows und Columns die Antwort enthält, danach werden die Daten gesendet. Falls der Connector abgestürzt wäre, was auf einem stabilen Betriebssystem eigentlich nie vorkommt, erkennst du das, wenn du innerhalb kurzer Zeit keine Antwort bekommst. Dann müsste der Connector und wahrscheinlich das Betriebssystem neu gestartet werden.
4) Es können alle SQL-Datenbanken angesprochen werden, die mit einer ODBC-Schnittstelle angesprochen werden können. Getestet haben wir es mit Oracle MS SQLServer, MySQL, Oracle und MS Access.


----------



## maxi (28 Januar 2010)

- Einen FW bzw. mehrere sind ja kein Problem.
Überlege gerade für die Feinpositionierung ein Kamera System zu integrieren. Damit müssen die Plätze nicht geteacht werden.

Ich will keine fertige Lösung zukaufen.
Breuche ein Programm (Rechner bzw. HMI) welches mir im großen Umfang ablegt welche Paltte wo abgelagt wurde. Wo Platz frei ist udn eingalgert werden muss. Evtl Sachen mit hoher Pirotität weiter vorne, damit der Energieverbauch udn der Verschleiß klein gehalten wird.
Weiter würde ich gerne die Daten des Lagergutes mit ablegen.

Habe vor einigen Jahren C++ aufgegeben, jetzt bereue ich es


----------



## maxi (28 Januar 2010)

Ah, will es schon so für 500+ Plätze machen.
Frei nach oben.


----------



## Senator42 (31 Januar 2010)

nicht vergessen, gewichtsverteilung !
es sollen ja schon mal lager umgefallen sein


----------

